# l2tp client



## liblit (Jun 26, 2014)

Is there a turnkey solution to client L2TP in FreeBSD?


----------



## obsigna (Jun 26, 2014)

liblit said:
			
		

> Is there a turnkey solution to client L2TP in FreeBSD?



Did you already look at net/mpd5 -- Mpd 5.7 User Manual?

This should bring you pretty near to a turnkey solution.

If you need L2TP over IPsec then there is a solution too, but this is for sure not turnkey in respect to the IPsec part.


----------



## liblit (Jul 1, 2014)

viewtopic.php?&t=41846

Sept. 2013, not sure if the kernel still needs rebuilding.


----------



## obsigna (Jul 1, 2014)

liblit said:
			
		

> https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?&t=41846
> 
> Sept. 2013, not sure if the kernel still needs rebuilding.



Rebuilding of the kernel is definitely necessary for IPsec.


----------

